# Ko'Olina 3-bedroom unit



## Chrispee (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a confirmed exchange into a 3br unit this January, and searching through TUG it appears that my unit code of HZZAO is an ocean view unit.  It appears that there is no other code for 3br units documented on TUG, are all 3br units at Ko'Olina ocean view?

Can one of the Ko'Olina regulars please let me know what what I should request when it comes time?  We would love to see the ocean, but also love looking over the pools etc.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 2, 2013)

The 3 bedroom units are all in towers #2 (Moana) and #3 (Na'ia). I think you are correct that all 3 bedrooms are ocean view. They definitely were all ocean view, but I'm not positive since they opened the second wing of Na'ia about a year ago. 

I would request high floor and the Na'ia tower. It is closer to the ocean and has better views. You would also overlook the new pool area.

Have a great time there! It's a wonderful place!


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 2, 2013)

All 3BR units in the first 2 towers are ocean view.  (The first tower--Kona--may not even have 3 BRs).  I think that also applies to the first half of the newer third tower (Naia Tower), although I have been told that there may be mountain view 3 BRs in the second half of that tower.  I would request an ocean view 3BR (which also looks out over the pools) in Naia Tower as my first choice, but even more important is a high floor to avoid potential blockage by palm trees in some units.The 3BR units have prime location on each floor so you do not have to worry about that.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 2, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> All 3BR units in the first 2 towers are ocean view.


I don't think there are any 3 bedrooms in the first tower (Kona). At least there weren't when it first opened.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 3, 2013)

LAX Mom said:


> I don't think there are any 3 bedrooms in the first tower (Kona). At least there weren't when it first opened.



I'm sure you are correct.


----------



## Deej82 (Nov 3, 2013)

We had a 3BR OV in September.. booked using DC points.. and ended up in Na'ia tower on the 8th floor. That floor was just above the tree line so I believe the first with fully unobstructed views.  It was a fabulous location!!!  I think the general consensus was that the exchangers were all on the bottom floors, but YMMV.  Good luck!!


----------



## larryallen (Nov 3, 2013)

The tower they just finished the inside of last year (Naia I think) has non-ocean view 3 bedrooms I do believe.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 3, 2013)

Chrispee said:


> ... are all 3br units at Ko'Olina ocean view?



A quick look at the resort on Marriott.com indicates that there are indeed 3BR Mountain View Rooms... Check out this link and scroll down to see available room size/views  http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/hnlko-marriotts-ko-olina-beach-club/


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 3, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> A quick look at the resort on Marriott.com indicates that there are indeed 3BR Mountain View Rooms... Check out this link and scroll down to see available room size/views  http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/hnlko-marriotts-ko-olina-beach-club/



You're right.....definitely must be some 3 BDR mountain view rooms in the new tower. I suspected there were some in the new wing. Still not a bad view, you would look at the marina with the industrial plant (refinery?) in the distance.


----------



## Chrispee (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info everybody.  I'll just request high floor Na'ia I suppose, and hope for the best!  I really don't mind as long as long as we don't end up on the ground floor facing the parking lot.


----------



## dualrated2 (Nov 4, 2013)

larryallen said:


> The tower they just finished the inside of last year (Naia I think) has non-ocean view 3 bedrooms I do believe.



There are 13, 3BR Mountain View villas in Naia.


----------



## Chrispee (Nov 4, 2013)

dualrated2 said:


> There are 13, 3BR Mountain View villas in Naia.



So perhaps I'm better off not requesting Na'ia?


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 4, 2013)

Chrispee said:


> So perhaps I'm better off not requesting Na'ia?



Moana is our least favorite tower at Ko Olina, but their 3BR units are all ocean view.  In Naia, the 13 mountain view 3BR units are in the second half that recently opened.  I would request an ocean view with a high floor as your first choice, with a preference for Naia over Moana as your second choice.  An advantage of Naia that is seldom mentioned is that the parking garage for Naia is less cramped and therefore much more user friendly.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Nov 4, 2013)

Pretty sure they're going to keep you in your view category, but why don't you call and ask Ko Olina directly ? They'll tell you. I just spoke to them yesterday about being in the Na'ia tower.


----------



## Chrispee (Nov 4, 2013)

Is there any point in calling two and a half months prior to stay?  When do they do room assignments?


----------



## Quadmaniac (Nov 4, 2013)

Absolutely as the code on your file will show what view you have, you can confirm with them as there is a question of which 3 bedroom view you have. They usually honor the view.


----------



## NboroGirl (Nov 5, 2013)

Chrispee said:


> I have a confirmed exchange into a 3br unit this January, ...



Which resort and week did you use to get a 3BR exchange in Hawaii?  A Marriott person once told me it's next to impossible to get a 3BR in Hawaii, since most owners will exercise the lockoff, so I never even tried it.  I doubt my 3BR at MGV would have enough clout to pull a 3BR Marriott anywhere in Hawaii.


----------



## Chrispee (Nov 5, 2013)

NboroGirl said:


> Which resort and week did you use to get a 3BR exchange in Hawaii?  A Marriott person once told me it's next to impossible to get a 3BR in Hawaii, since most owners will exercise the lockoff, so I never even tried it.  I doubt my 3BR at MGV would have enough clout to pull a 3BR Marriott anywhere in Hawaii.



It was an instant online exchange using my mediocre trading power Shadow Ridge Enclaves 1-bedroom unit.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 5, 2013)

Chrispee said:


> Is there any point in calling two and a half months prior to stay?  When do they do room assignments?



They don't do room assignments until a week or two prior to check-in.


----------



## Chrispee (Nov 6, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> They don't do room assignments until a week or two prior to check-in.



That's kind of what I figured.  I think I'll call the week beforehand and see what I can do. Luckily I think I'd enjoy just about any view possible at Ko'olina, even the closeup of a palm tree.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 6, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> A quick look at the resort on Marriott.com indicates that there are indeed 3BR Mountain View Rooms... Check out this link and scroll down to see available room size/views  http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/hnlko-marriotts-ko-olina-beach-club/





LAX Mom said:


> You're right.....definitely must be some 3 BDR mountain view rooms in the new tower. I suspected there were some in the new wing. Still not a bad view, you would look at the marina with the industrial plant (refinery?) in the distance.



Though if these are all in the new wing of the third tower. Those units all belong to the DC program. Not sure if they would be deposited in to II. I suppose it is possible that MVCI could bulk bank these.


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 6, 2013)

You can see the ocean from all units in Nai'a Tower provided the trees don't block your view.

The "mountain view" side of phase 1 looks out over the harbor with the ocean view in the distance.  Phase 2 of Nai'a has ocean views on both sides of the building.


----------



## Chrispee (Nov 7, 2013)

Great info, thanks again everybody. This certainly looked like a deposit from Marriott to me as there were 10+ units with consecutive dates, and a bunch of 3-br units included. Hopefully my ocean view unit code stands the test, but I will be sure to post the verdict after my trip.


----------



## slum808 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a 3-bedroom MV unit reserved at MKO for this Thanksgiving weekend. I also have a studio OV unit week reserved starting this sunday. 
I though it would be a good way to give us a little extra room for extended family. 

Unfortunatly I just got off the phone with the resort and all MV 3-bedrooms are in the Hale Naia tower. This tower also has very limited lock-off units. The nice lady on the phone said it would be extremely difficult to place us on the same floor. Even getting my studio in the Naia tower will be difficult. Of course it doesn't help that I procrastinated so long in calling.

She also said the 3rd bedroom in the Naia tower has 2 twin beds. Last year we stayed in the second tower (Moana) and they had 2 full size beds. I was hoping to put four of our kids in that room. Now I'll have to rethink the sleeping strategy.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 21, 2013)

slum808 said:


> I have a 3-bedroom MV unit reserved at MKO for this Thanksgiving weekend. I also have a studio OV unit week reserved starting this sunday.
> I though it would be a good way to give us a little extra room for extended family.
> 
> Unfortunatly I just got off the phone with the resort and all MV 3-bedrooms are in the Hale Naia tower. This tower also has very limited lock-off units. The nice lady on the phone said it would be extremely difficult to place us on the same floor. Even getting my studio in the Naia tower will be difficult. Of course it doesn't help that I procrastinated so long in calling.
> ...


I stayed in a 3 bedroom in the Na'ia tower. The beds in the 3rd bedroom definitely aren't full-size (or double) beds, but they did seem larger than a regular twin. I thought they seemed in between a twin & double bed. 

How old are your kids? It might work for young children.


----------



## slum808 (Nov 21, 2013)

We've got the full range from 2 1/2 - 17. I'll guess I'll just have to see when we get there what size beds they really are. 

Thanks


----------



## molemay (Nov 21, 2013)

The 3rd bedroom has only twins.  I have stayed in the Moana and the Naia tower in 3 bedroom units.   They look bigger because of the feather bed cover.  I think you may be able to get away with a rollaway bed or two if needed.  The max occupancy is stated as 10.


----------



## zentraveler (Nov 27, 2013)

Am following this thread with interest because we just got a confirmed trade through II (with a deposited Four Seasons Aviara studio - from 2BR lock off) for a "studio ocean view portion of 3 BR" for January 31.  Seems from reading this that we will be either in Moana or Nai'a Tower. 

Any ideas about whether the "ocean view" part is likely to be actually what we get (as opposed to mountain view, as non Marriott owners even though our confirmation says ocean view?) Any advice about whether to call now to request Nai'a Tower or wait?


----------



## crf450x (Nov 27, 2013)

zentraveler said:


> Am following this thread with interest because we just got a confirmed trade through II (with a deposited Four Seasons Aviara studio - from 2BR lock off) for a "studio ocean view portion of 3 BR" for January 31.  Seems from reading this that we will be either in Moana or Nai'a Tower.
> 
> Any ideas about whether the "ocean view" part is likely to be actually what we get (as opposed to mountain view, as non Marriott owners even though our confirmation says ocean view?) Any advice about whether to call now to request Nai'a Tower or wait?



In my experience we have ALWAYS received the room based on the 4 letter code on the exchange. Therefore if your view code is THGV you will get the studio ocean view portion of the 3 bedroom unit.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 27, 2013)

zentraveler said:


> Am following this thread with interest because we just got a confirmed trade through II (with a deposited Four Seasons Aviara studio - from 2BR lock off) for a "studio ocean view portion of 3 BR" for January 31.  Seems from reading this that we will be either in Moana or Nai'a Tower.
> 
> Any ideas about whether the "ocean view" part is likely to be actually what we get (as opposed to mountain view, as non Marriott owners even though our confirmation says ocean view?) Any advice about whether to call now to request Nai'a Tower or wait?



You will most likely get that ocean view studio. Most likely in the moana tower. I know the lockoffs are available in moana for sure. Does naia have 3 br lockoffs or are they dedicated 3 br?
MKO will usually give you the view that is listed.  However twice this year I have gotten mountain view when the confirmation said ocean view. Once we got a island view penthouse for the ocean view so it was ok by us.


----------



## zentraveler (Nov 27, 2013)

> frank808 said:
> 
> 
> > You will most likely get that ocean view studio. Most likely in the moana tower. I know the lockoffs are available in moana for sure. Does naia have 3 br lockoffs or are they dedicated 3 br?
> > MKO will usually give you the view that is listed.  However twice this year I have gotten mountain view when the confirmation said ocean view. Once we got a island view penthouse for the ocean view so it was ok by us.



Thanks frank808. Not sure which post I read it in, but it sounded like Naia has 3 BR lockoffs also. I have been planning to request a high floor OV in the Naia Tower because it is newer and closer to the ocean and just see what happens. It also sounds like Moana Tower is also nice so probably either way is fine. The only unit I don't want, obviously, is one that overlooks a parking lot. Any advice about what to request from someone who know the property would be welcome!


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 20, 2014)

Just to update you all, we ended up getting a unit on the 3rd floor of the Moana building, facing the pools.  I think it's technically an island view, but we can see a bit of the ocean. Not the spectacular view we were hoping for, but I enjoy the resort view.  Truthfully, anything that wasn't staring into the parking lot would have been ok to me.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 20, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> Just to update you all, we ended up getting a unit on the 3rd floor of the Moana building, facing the pools.  I think it's technically an island view, but we can see a bit of the ocean. Not the spectacular view we were hoping for, but I enjoy the resort view.  Truthfully, anything that wasn't staring into the parking lot would have been ok to me.



I thought that the units that faced the pool (and thus the ocean, albeit blocked by foliage) were Ocean View. As others stated and the Marriott II Unit Codes list indicates, there are technically no 3BR Island View units. They are all Ocean View even though the low floors may have their view of the ocean blocked. So as you discovered, there are ocean views that are better than other ocean views.

Either way, any ocean view at Ko'Olina is better than the view at home.


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, you must be right.  In the daylight now I can see the ocean pretty clearly (albeit just a small part of it).


----------



## frank808 (Jan 20, 2014)

We are at Nadia tower right now. Will be at the Naia pool most of the day. If you want to mee pm me. Have a great stay!


----------



## slum808 (Jan 20, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I thought that the units that faced the pool (and thus the ocean, albeit blocked by foliage) were Ocean View. As others stated and the Marriott II Unit Codes list indicates, there are technically no 3BR Island View units. They are all Ocean View even though the low floors may have their view of the ocean blocked. So as you discovered, there are ocean views that are better than other ocean views.



The Naia tower does have 3-bedroom mountain view rooms. I've stayed in one that had a great view of lagoon four. If they build tower four, the view will be blocked.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 20, 2014)

slum808 said:


> The Naia tower does have 3-bedroom mountain view rooms. I've stayed in one that had a great view of lagoon four. If they build tower four, the view will be blocked.



Thanks for this. I thought I had heard this before but didn't see it on the list. I just found the "II Unit Codes" for all three units. Appears to be as follows.

ZZAF....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Mountain View....3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
TOMV....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Mountain View....2BR portion of 3BR unit.
TOGV....Ko'Olina Beach Club........Mountain View....Studio portion of 3BR unit.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 22, 2014)

> dioxide45 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this. I thought I had heard this before but didn't see it on the list. I just found the "II Unit Codes" for all three units. Appears to be as follows.
> ...



The II confirmation code we were given for our 1/31 arrival indicated the studio portion of a 3 BR ocean view unit, but when I called Ko'Olina said that we were only guaranteed a mountain view. Will post when I see what we are assigned (put in request for high floor, ocean view, Naia building.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 23, 2014)

Quick questions for you more recent visitors: are there bathrobes? Are there fitted sheets on the beds (or only the flat ones that come askew the first night one sleeps on them)? 

Mahalo !


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 4, 2014)

> zentraveler said:
> 
> 
> > The II confirmation code we were given for our 1/31 arrival indicated the studio portion of a 3 BR ocean view unit, but when I called Ko'Olina said that we were only guaranteed a mountain view. Will post when I see what we are assigned (put in request for high floor, ocean view, Naia building.



We ended up on the 11th floor of Hale Moana with a lovely ocean view. As it turns out we love the building. One of the staff told me it is known as the "quiet building". Farther back from the ocean, but still lovely views and it is quite mellow here. One note about Moana, however, is that if you got a low floor, mountain view in the south (?) wing, you could be looking directly at the refinery. 

And can answer my own question about the bathrobes: nope.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 4, 2014)

zentraveler said:


> We ended up on the 11th floor of Hale Moana with a lovely ocean view. As it turns out we love the building. One of the staff told me it is known as the "quiet building". Farther back from the ocean, but still lovely views and it is quite mellow here.



Wow am I a psychic or what? 

Glad you enjoyed it or are enjoying MKO!!  Are you still at MKO or have you left?


----------



## Chrispee (Feb 4, 2014)

Sorry Frank, somehow I missed your message.  Hope you had a great stay!


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 4, 2014)

> frank808 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow am I a psychic or what?
> ...



You must be !  We are still here - thankfully! Even though the weather not great we are happily here until Friday. "Bad" weather in Hawaii is fine with me!


----------

